
Sam Altman Is Attending Bilderberg 2016 - jjellyy
https://vidrebel.wordpress.com/2016/06/08/bilderberg-2016-annotated-members-list/
======
jjellyy
This meeting sets the agenda on how governments plan to take our liberties so
they can force world government down our throats Ala 1984. A fashionable event
for globalist war criminals who steal from their people and lie to the public.
Cannot believe Sam Altman is attending, big black eye to his credibility. Oh
and he flagged the other article that mentions his participation, what does he
have to hide ? If theres nothing wrong with the meeting, why wont he allow
discussion about the topic ? TBH He shouldn't be worried because all of the
discussion thus far on that thread shows zero understanding for the purpose of
the meeting.

2016 topic list - [http://www.infowars.com/bilderberg-leak-secretive-group-
to-d...](http://www.infowars.com/bilderberg-leak-secretive-group-to-discuss-
internet-id-global-tax/)

